

Aussie restaurateur Paul Mathis invents new letter of the Alphabet - pdq
http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/technology/news/aussie-restaurateur-paul-mathis-invents-new-letter-of-the-alphabet/story-fni0bzoc-1226675974506

======
zellio
There are already two letters which serve this purpose. Eð /ɛð/ (capital Ð,
small ð;) and Þorn (capital Þ, small þ;) What's the point of yet another
letter?

------
ArekDymalski
Wouldn't it be easier to get rid of "the" completely, instead of adding
another symbol? ;)

